# Débuter avec FutureBasic 5



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai décidé depuis peu de me lancer dans le développement. Je suis en train de lire des livres sur le développement, en BASIC et en C++, le reste viendra après. J'ai donc installé FutureBasic 5, et écrit deux lignes de commandes pour tester.

PRINT "Bonjour"
END

Là, je veux compiler et lancer le fichier. Le logiciel m'indique alors que gcc 4.2 est introuvable dans /usr/bin. Je fais quelques recherches : pas moyen d'avoir gcc sans Xcode ! Comme ce dernier pèse 4 Go et que j'ai une connexion 512kbit/s, je n'imagine même pas le télécharger... Je télécharge alors Clang Analyzer qui semble être un compilateur. Je le déplace dans /usr/bin et modifie les préférences pour l'utiliser à la place de gcc 4.2 : plus d'erreur fichier introuvable, mais :

Could not create precompiled header

Je sais pas quoi faire ! Si ça peut vous aider, voici l'historique des erreurs :

FBtoC: 1.6.1 build 169

FBtoC: translating Test
FBtoC: build settings from FBtoC preferences
FBtoC: translation time:   0.20 s
The compiler specified by build settings could not be found:
/usr/bin/clang

FBtoC: translating Test
FBtoC: build settings from FBtoC preferences
FBtoC: translation time:   0.20 s
The compiler specified by build settings could not be found:
/usr/bin/clang

FBtoC: translating Test
FBtoC: build settings from FBtoC preferences
FBtoC: translation time:   0.19 s
FBtoC: copying files
Using: sh: /usr/bin/clang: is a directory
FBtoC: creating precompiled header
sh: line 1: /usr/bin/clang: is a directory
Could not create precompiled header


----------



## ntx (10 Septembre 2011)

filsmick a dit:


> Je télécharge alors Clang Analyzer qui semble être un compilateur.


Semble ...  C'est Clang tout court le compilateur, l'Analyzer est comme son nom l'indique un analyseur statique de code.

Sinon Xcode, et donc gcc, sont présents sur ton disque d'installation de Mac OSX ... avant Lion.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Septembre 2011)

Hum... Je pense que tu as raison  mais quand j'avais recherché "télécharger clang mac", c'est clang analyzer qui apparaissait... J'ai trouvé un autre clang ici, est-ce le bon ? Je ne le téléchargerait que si je suis sûr. Pour le disque d'installation, je ne le retrouve plus !


----------

